# Mplayer Fails to Open file via Nautilus.



## gary4gar (Apr 22, 2008)

here is a small issue.

When i Double click to open a file in Nautilus to open it with mplayer, it fails & gives a error message.

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/15765_jsupx/Screenshot-Error%21.png


However, it plays them when i Drag & drop the file on player itself


----------



## ray|raven (Apr 22, 2008)

^Hmm, maybe coz of the symbols, try renaming the file to a simple name, and opening it. 

Btw dude, change the image to smthing that shows a legal video


----------



## QwertyManiac (Apr 22, 2008)

This is an easy fix, its cause of Nautilus's file:// thing.

Go to terminal and issue: (Normal user is enough, no need root)

```
gedit .local/share/applications/mplayer.desktop
```

In the file that opens, change the existing Exec=gmplayer %U line to Exec=gmplayer %F and save.


```
Exec=gmplayer %U

Changed to:

Exec=gmplayer %F
```

Note: If no .local/share/... file exists then use /usr/share/applications/ one instead. Applies semi-globally if done that way.


----------



## gary4gar (Apr 22, 2008)

Thanks Fixed it

here another very small issue.
i get this at EOF
View attachment 1776


----------



## QwertyManiac (Apr 22, 2008)

I think there's a patch fix out for that but I gave up using gmplayer and use smplayer now. Its far better in every aspect. 

Or get a new gmplayer .deb if on debian/ubuntu.

Ps. Disabling "Disable xscreensaver" option would make this go away, but it'd also make those annoying screensavers pop in again.


----------



## gary4gar (Apr 22, 2008)

In what terms smplayer is better than gmplayer?

Also, does mplayer support equalizer with in built presets like in exaile


----------



## QwertyManiac (Apr 23, 2008)

gary4gar said:


> In what terms smplayer is better than gmplayer?
> 
> Also, does mplayer support equalizer with in built presets like in exaile


First, its based on QT. Second, its got some great features like resuming a file from last play, per file volume controls, and a great interface which even shows the controls (auto-hide) in fullscreen.

Yes mplayer has an equalizer but I don't think presets are included in by default.


----------



## ray|raven (Apr 23, 2008)

MPlayer does have an equalizer, but trust me, you're better off not fiddling with it. 

And as for smplayer, i heard its good too, but qt is keeping me back from using it.

I use gnome-mplayer. It doesnt have any of those features, but is good enuf for watching movies.


----------



## kalpik (Apr 23, 2008)

smplayer is THE best player i have ever used.. And BTW, what's wrong with QT? I hope you understand QT!=KDE


----------



## ray|raven (Apr 23, 2008)

^I do, the only thing is that i dont want other than gtk libs running on my system.
Besides, its not that i dont have alternatives right 

Not to mention that qt apps look way ugly when used in a gtk environment.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Apr 23, 2008)

KDE apps look ugly, pure QT based ones look much better!


----------



## ray|raven (Apr 23, 2008)

Both of them look like windows 98 apps, when run in a gtk+ enivronment.
And i hate that look more than anything else.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Apr 23, 2008)

Ehh, does this look like 98 to you? 

*img177.imageshack.us/img177/2728/14269436aa6.th.jpg


----------



## ray|raven (Apr 23, 2008)

Lemme guess, you have KDE installed.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Apr 23, 2008)

Nope, not a single KDE library at all, my USE flags have -kde as well.  I installed SMplayer only cause it had no KDE deps, being purely QT like qtorrent and some others. Default QT style which was compiled with QT4.3 is in effect there.


----------



## ray|raven (Apr 23, 2008)

Ok, I've searched a bit, and found that Qt4 now has some desktop integration features that make apps look better in Gtk.

Seems, they changed things with Qt4.Last time i tried a Qt app, it was in Qt3.

Anyways, thanx for letting me know Qwerty.


----------



## praka123 (Apr 23, 2008)

@gary:use mplayer which is compiled for openchrome/via support(no .debs this time!  ) if u r still on via graphics 
@qwerty:what is those %F,%U thingies?


----------



## ray|raven (Apr 23, 2008)

IIRC, 
%f - file path.
%u - url.


----------



## praka123 (Apr 23, 2008)

^anything more of this sort?aah!thanks!


----------



## ray|raven (Apr 23, 2008)

I think %d gives directory path, I remember using these in thunar custom actions. But , not so sure, and am at work now.

EDIT : Found this,
*www.linux.com/var/uploads/Image/articles/114442-2.png

No idea if these are the same all around.


----------



## Faun (Apr 23, 2008)

gary4gar said:


> *www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/15765_jsupx/Screenshot-Error%21.png



aXXo ko toh hata do...lol


----------



## gary4gar (Apr 23, 2008)

praka123 said:


> @gary:use mplayer which is compiled for openchrome/via support(no .debs this time!  ) if u r still on via graphics
> @qwerty:what is those %F,%U thingies?


Nah!....Shifted to nvdia 6200
its a lot better now



T159 said:


> aXXo ko toh hata do...lol


Why should i hide truth



rayraven said:


> Both of them look like windows 98 apps, when run in a gtk+ enivronment.
> And i hate that look more than anything else.


Wrong!
my current mplayer install looks like this
*www.mplayerhq.hu/images/skins/Ater-01.jpg



@qwerty
just installed smplayer now via apt
will try it & report back


----------



## Faun (Apr 24, 2008)

gary4gar said:


> Why should i hide truth


friggin forum rules, wat may be truth to u for others it may be..


----------



## ray|raven (Apr 24, 2008)

gary4gar said:


> N
> Wrong!
> my current mplayer install looks like this
> *www.mplayerhq.hu/images/skins/Ater-01.jpg



Dude, i was talkin abt Qt and KDE apps , not mplayer.
Lemme guess, you were drunk when you were posting this 

_No Offence meant_.


----------



## kalpik (Apr 24, 2008)

rayraven said:


> Both of them look like windows 98 apps, when run in a gtk+ enivronment.
> And i hate that look more than anything else.


You can try installing qtconfig. It allows you to customize the appearance of QT apps.


----------



## ray|raven (Apr 24, 2008)

^ I know that. The whole point is that i dont want Qt libs on my system and even if i got them and qtconfig, i couldnt get qt apps to look like my gtk theme.


----------



## praka123 (Apr 24, 2008)

^same pitch


----------

